# What do you feed you children when they return from school?



## LaDY

Do you give them something light to eat or a big meal? 

LO is starting school in September and it just made me think... 

Thanks x


----------



## isil

My son will be having a packed lunch at school. I imagine it'll be like when he was at preschool, I'd offer him a fairly healthy snack when we get home (usually fruit or veg and humous). Then a hot cooked meal at 5/5:30pm.


----------



## sabby52

Dec gets a light snack when he gets home, usually some sandwiches, a piece of fruit and some raisins, sometimes he may have a biscuit or a bag or crisps, it depends how hungry he is. Then we have our dinner at about 6pm.


----------



## mumandco

Tyler has packed lunch for school,when he cones home he usually likes to eat his leftovers of his packed lunch lol then tea which is a hot meal is between 4-5 pm


----------



## superbecks

My two are always starving when they come home from school...they have school dinners. They have fruit, yoghurts etc when they come in and then have a hot meal about 5 pm x


----------



## ukgirl23

I usually give mine a yogurt or something small and do dinner around 5-6pm x


----------



## smelly07

fruit usually and then hot dinner at 5-6ish x


----------



## RachA

Daniel tends to come home and work his way through our fruit bowl. We then eat around 6.30pm.


----------



## LaDY

Thanks ladies...think i knnw what to do now :) x


----------



## tallybee

They have a packed lunch in school, then a piece of fruit when they get in to keep them going until dinner time x


----------



## Bellatrix14

Isaiah normally gets to have a piece of fruit and sometimes a biscuit too


----------



## Michelle80

Wow your children are all so good! My son is 12 going on 13 and if I'm lucky I can convince him to eat more fruit straight after school but he is starving when he gets in and opts for cheese on toast, crumpets,a tin of ravioli, cheese biscuit snacks, a couple of packets of mattisons followed by a cheese string, a pot noodle- Those sort of things really. He has fruit in his pack lunch and some times for breakfast if he's in a rush. We have tea about 6-6.30


----------



## monicav

my kids love to eat yoghurts when they came back from school


----------



## alicecooper

my two have a light snack at about 3.30pm when they come back from school - like a piece of fruit or something, or a yoghurt, or a small packet of crisps (though I wouldn't do crisps every day).

We then all have dinner together as a family at 5pm.


----------



## Charlotte-j

My little girl has Breakfast (some days) then a snack at school, School lunch. Followed by a snack at home then dinner and then a before bed snack.

We have to feed her little and often.


----------



## suzib76

Michelle80 said:


> Wow your children are all so good! My son is 12 going on 13 and if I'm lucky I can convince him to eat more fruit straight after school but he is starving when he gets in and opts for cheese on toast, crumpets,a tin of ravioli, cheese biscuit snacks, a couple of packets of mattisons followed by a cheese string, a pot noodle- Those sort of things really. He has fruit in his pack lunch and some times for breakfast if he's in a rush. We have tea about 6-6.30

If you don't buy these things he won't be able to eat them

At 12 years old I'm afraid mine will eat what they are provided.

After school Jack will have a slice of toast or yoghurt or piece of fruit. He is 9 

Leah rarely has anything after school. She is 11


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Depends really: I dont mind as long as its varied. Sometimes toast, cheese with apple, choc bar, crisps, yoghurt, banana, brioche, cereal bar.


----------



## Michelle80

suzib76 said:


> Michelle80 said:
> 
> 
> Wow your children are all so good! My son is 12 going on 13 and if I'm lucky I can convince him to eat more fruit straight after school but he is starving when he gets in and opts for cheese on toast, crumpets,a tin of ravioli, cheese biscuit snacks, a couple of packets of mattisons followed by a cheese string, a pot noodle- Those sort of things really. He has fruit in his pack lunch and some times for breakfast if he's in a rush. We have tea about 6-6.30
> 
> If you don't buy these things he won't be able to eat them
> 
> At 12 years old I'm afraid mine will eat what they are provided.
> 
> After school Jack will have a slice of toast or yoghurt or piece of fruit. He is 9
> 
> Leah rarely has anything after school. She is 11Click to expand...


This is true, I should say wow your are all great mums! not great kids. Keep up the good work, look after yourself too :winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son's diet is terrible as he is fussy. He is set in his ways. Sausage rolls go down well though x


----------



## Michelle80

Midnight_Fairy said:


> My son's diet is terrible as he is fussy. He is set in his ways. Sausage rolls go down well though x

aah yes sausage rolls -anything from greegs goes down really well with my lad. I would be rather worried if he just had a piece of fruit as a snack inbetween meals, eerm thats what i have when im on my serious diets lol

To be fair though, my son does get his 5 a day, he has 2 pieces of fruit in his back up , fresh oj with breakfast and 2-sometimes 3 vegies with our main family meal. Its a good job i have stoge in the house for when he gets home or he would be evan skinnier than he is now! He burns ALOT of energy and needs a high calorie intake.

If i had an 11 year old daughter who didnt eat anything when she got home untill dinner-then i would be worried!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Cereal or fruit or those snack attack things, sometimes crisps, never sweets or chocolate though which has naff all to me being a good mummy, more that I have one of those odd children who dosent like them :wacko:

He is always hungry when he comes out of school :flower:


----------



## monkee12

Packed lunches at school, fruit for snack then a hot dinner between 5-6pm x


----------

